# Should everyone be baptized this way?



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 29, 2007)

Check this out:

Baptism


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 29, 2007)

Wow, everyone in the first 3 rows got baptized. That's why Baptists tend to sit toward the back of the church.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 29, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> Wow, everyone in the first 3 rows got baptized. That's why Baptists tend to sit toward the back of the church.


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Jan 29, 2007)

It makes glad to be a Presbyterian.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 29, 2007)

See, Infants can't do that...and it's a wee bit difficult to cannonball into a bowl 

Loved how the pastor announced that it was not only the first time, but he would guarentee it being the LAST time.


----------



## lv1nothr (Jan 29, 2007)

So much for reverence!


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 29, 2007)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> Check this out:
> 
> Baptism


----------



## caddy (Jan 29, 2007)

True

He handled this VERY well...

I can only imagine the parent's thoughts. This is going to be one of those..."I'm going to have to have a long, long talk with that Boy"...



LadyFlynt said:


> See, Infants can't do that...and it's a wee bit difficult to cannonball into a bowl
> 
> Loved how the pastor announced that it was not only the first time, but he would guarentee it being the LAST time.


----------



## blhowes (Jan 29, 2007)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> Check this out:
> 
> Baptism


Looks like two PB members disputing the mode of baptism, one favoring immersion and one sprinkling.

Since I presume the trinitarian formula was used, was the pastor technically rebaptized. And, if he had already been baptized in a Presbyterian church as an infant, was he re-rebaptized?


----------



## Chris (Jan 29, 2007)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> Check this out:
> 
> Baptism



The $64 question is, was this evidence of a broken heart and contrite spirit, or was this evidence of a stony-ground hearer who 'recieved the word with joy'?


----------



## Theoretical (Jan 29, 2007)

caddy said:


> True
> 
> He handled this VERY well...
> 
> I can only imagine the parent's thoughts. This is going to be one of those..."I'm going to have to have a long, long talk with that Boy"...



I can't imagine the parents' reaction; though if the kid has been raised this immaturely, the parents deserve the grief they'll get. 



blhowes said:


> Looks like two PB members disputing the mode of baptism, one favoring immersion and one sprinkling.
> 
> Since I presume the trinitarian formula was used, was the pastor technically rebaptized. And, if he had already been baptized in a Presbyterian church as an infant, was he re-rebaptized?


----------

